

When big startup launches a direct competitor your new product - blaurenceclark
https://medium.com/@bclark8923/when-big-startup-launches-a-direct-competitor-your-new-product-153804973e69

======
tzhong
So sorry, Brian - that's a rough one :/

~~~
blaurenceclark
Thanks, gotta keep pushing :)

------
gdi2290
gg, same name and timing

